# 85 Chevy K-30 towing capacity



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

do anyone know what the maximum towing capacity of these trucks were?

thanks

Paul


----------



## DrMaserati (Apr 5, 2003)

It varies, depending on the engine, gearing, and whether it is single or dual rear wheel.


----------



## trink2030 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm new to the thread and am dragging up this old post to save on doubling threads. It's a shame that the guys posting the question didn't respond back with his truck specs as this would have been good information. I feel I've searched thoroughly and can't find the answer to my towing question so I'm hoping you guys can help me.

I just aquired an 85 dually 3500 gmc with a 454, 4 speed granny transmission and either 4.11 or 4.56 gears. It has both a class 3 hitch assembly and a fifth wheel. I am wondering the towing capacity of the truck. Obviously the capacity of the class 3 is limited by the hitch capacity, but what about the fifth wheel? I don't have a brake control on the truck but plan to do so.

Thanks for any help you can provide me...


----------



## canoebuildah (Oct 20, 2007)

www.trailerlife.com offers comprehensive tow ratings guide for 1999 and newer vehicles:

http://www.trailerlife.com/output.cfm?id=42175

Here is what they say about older vehicles:



> For a copy of our tow ratings prior to model-year 1999, e-mail us at [email protected] and put "Tow Ratings" in the subject line. Be sure to specify the year(s) in which you are interested; copies are $3.95 each. Or, call (805) 667-4341 to order.


There are probably other ways to get the ratings but this is the quickest way I know.


----------



## trink2030 (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for the website, the site looks great

Does anyone have an 'free' advice if the specs aren't easy or free to come by?


----------

